# Blocking obnoxious lyrics on son's phone



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

My son has been hearing a lot of inappropriate language from trash rap for which the main source seems to be Spotify. How can I block this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Spotify requires that all of its users are above the age of 18. Therefore, they do not have any parental controls. Your son would need to either not listen to or stop using Spotify.

Alternatively, you could use this here: https://www.spyzie.com/parental-controls/pandora-spotify-parental-controls.html


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

usingpc said:


> My son has been hearing a lot of inappropriate language from trash rap for which the main source seems to be Spotify. How can I block this?


How old is your son? 

Try looking for the "Explicit Content" options in your son's spotify settings and then switch the Allow Explicit Content off. Of course don't let your kid know.


----------

